# Stacking Attempts!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So figured I should get some stacked pics. Combat was 4mo's old on the 22nd so here he is. He's a little tubby from drinking a bunch of water before I took the pics lol...
Thoughts? opinions?
(I noticed his nails are a little long I just trimmed them after the pics hehe)


























Does his look a little down in the pasterns or does that look okay to you guys?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lookin' good I love seeing puppies with cropped ear its like a kid with a tatoo lol
Stack is looking better then the first attempts.
ps. When stacking do the back and front legs have to be lined up a certain way or just level with each other. (not a stacking expert)


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

it looks like your chokin him lol, na, you cant really tell how his front compares to his back in terms of like angle since they go thru abunch of different lil growth spurts, but he looks good so far


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks good to me....


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

he looks a little upset that your doing that! He has better things to do! lol He looks good


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Eh, he's going through those funky puppy stages at this point. There's gonna be no telling what he'll look like once he finishes that until later. Cute pup, though!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed he's kind of in his geeky stage lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a cutie.

You may want to practice on a surface that isn't so slippery.
In most of the picts the front legs are pulled too far forward. The second and third ones are positioned the best. The rear looks better than the front. He may be a bit easty westy so when you stack make sure to get those feet straight when practicing. When his chest drops as he matures that may correct it a little more.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I thought he looked a little easty westy too. I am hoping it corrects itself as he grows.
Thanks Patch.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok what's easty westy?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

When the feet point outwards. Also can be called splay footed. Or they point 'East and West' hence easty westy


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh ok. Is that something really bad?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Oh ok. Is that something really bad?


It would just be a minor fault.

Actually splayed feet are different than a dog being easty westy (which is toeing out)
(Some dogs can also toe in)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet

And

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Faults and Disqualifications


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ohhhhh more reading....Thanks Patch..


I may never show any dogs but would love to learn...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> ohhhhh more reading....Thanks Patch..
> 
> I may never show any dogs but would love to learn...


 Knowing about proper structure, temperament and movement can help with everyday things like playing, looking for injuries, compensating for problems etc with our pets. So it isn't just about the showing or competitively working aspects IMO that makes it important for people to understand about their dogs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh ok...

Thank you..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BBB, as far as pasterns go, i think he is ok. Nesone had brought that to my attention about a month ago, becuase kenya looked a little low, but i think its the surface. when he is on the carpet he looks better. plus, hes all goofy right now, im sure hell correct it when he is more comfortable on tile and what not

kenya STILL cant walk on tile, she was sliding around on x mas like a 6yr old in socks lol


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

always can try a higher protien diet


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That one is real good,


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think he is looking pretty darn good for a young pup. I'm sure the more you work with him on different flooring he will stand better.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm no stacking expert, but that is one cute puppy!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he looks good, reminds me of my Sully.


----------

